# سائل تنظيف البلاط والرخام والسيراميك



## fadiza17 (4 يناير 2010)

ارجوا من الاخوة الاعزاء المساعدة بتركيبة سائل تنظيف البلاط والرخام والسيراميك 
 ( الدير جنيرال ) لان احد الاخوة قال لي انها عبارة عن ماء وتكسابون وعطر مركز ولون
 ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم عندكطريقة منظف وملمع البلاط على هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152224.html


----------



## fadiza17 (8 يناير 2010)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز وبارك فيك 
هل ممكن الاستغناء عن زيت الصنوبر ووضع رائحة الليمون؟؟؟


----------



## mohammadelrayees (8 يناير 2010)

يمكن الاستغناء عنة ووضع اي رائحة


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر


----------

